# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Дварака

## Вова25

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Хотел узнать был ли кто-нибудь в Двараке? Как туда лучше добраться? Где можно проживать? Какие затраты на проживание и питание? Может кто-то поделится опытом? Кажется я где-то здесь видел когда-то подобную тему, но не могу найти и на эти вопросы там я ответы не находил.

----------


## Дарья Салахова

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/48_5798_0.html
http://www.indostan.ru/indiya/44_2961_0.html

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

мне там чень понравилось,правда -к болшому сожалению правое побережье(от ГОмати если) засыали булыжниками и закатали в цемент...а раньше там там было здорово гулять во время отлива...по дну.
хра ИССКОН там очень маленький,в принципе навенрое можно там остановиться,но условия-спартанские..я не даж ен уверена,что в гостевых комантах есть розетки..аскетично одним словом.
но посмотреть тамм есть что.я не знаю,что там по ссылкам пишут,что хватит 2-3 дня.там на побережье куча мест,куда можно поехать..
а океан в Двараке очень смирный :smilies:  волны как в озере :smilies:

----------


## Дарья Салахова

Ananga Manjari, не могли бы вы указать наиболее оптимальный вариант транспортного средства от Раджкота до Двараки (за исключением такси)?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ззатраудняюсь сказать.мы всегда на машине туда ездили.
вариантов немного-либо поездом,либо автобусом.я у мужа уточню,какое и то и другое.
а может Вам прое из Амдавата добраться...там уж точно будет кондированный автобус...правда и по времени чуть дольше..

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

муж сказалчто лучше поездом,что врядли комфортабельные автобусы ходят и Раджкота до Двараки.впрочем вот Eagle bus, Patel Bus, Neeta bus -нзвания автобусных компаний.можно в нете найти,глянуть-самая хорошая из этих первая..но аобычно билеты на автобусы тоже заранее покупаются.через сайт можно заказать и оплатить.
елси будете в Двараке,доедьте до Веравала,там есть храм,на том месте где Кришна закончил Свои земные игры..и вроде как ТО самое дерево..Оченькасивое волежащее Божество Кришны,с открытыми стопами..хотя написано,что не разрешено фотать,пуджари милостиво сам позвал ,и сказал,что можно пофотографировать.а потом дал махапрасадное манго и листья Туласи..

----------


## Дарья Салахова

Большое спасибо за информацию!  :smilies:

----------


## Вова25

Матаджи Ананга Манджари, а вы не знаете, можно ли в Двараке снять квартиру и сколько примерно это будет стоить? Я где-то слышал что жилье там гораздо дешевле чем в Майяпуре и Вриндаване.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

не знаю,как насчет квартиры.сдают ли,да навенрое дешевле.у нас в городе 1 БХК стоит ...4 тысячи вроде..
а Даварака все же городок небольшой..только они как белого увидят,так цены сразу и тогось. :mig:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

eще-если кто поедет в Двараку.
настоятельно не рекомендовала бы купаться в Гомати.туда сливается городская канализация.мы переходили реку,и купались можно сказать в океане.там и местные купаются.

посмотрела выше фото по ссылкам.
вот этого берега уже нет.завалили булыжниками ,залили цементом,вот так уже по отливу не погуляешь :sed: жалко до безумия.такую красоту испортили.




Матаджи ни в коем случае нельзя купаться без того,чтобы муж был рядом.от слова в воде.ибо народ там европейскими туристами не избалован,сходятся на такое зрелище ВСЕ-дети,женшины и мужчины.прям в воде окружают и пялялться.некоторые и дотронутся норовят.
если пойдете на даршан в Дваракадхиш мандир-то приготовьте крепкие локтиибо паломников много,ладно хоть разделяют их на М и Ж-в разные очереди,но и тетки толкаются знатно.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Да ладно народ стращать. Тихий городок, жалко, что здесь рекламируют, превратят в проходное место,а потом и со скарбом и детками сопливыми туда поедут селиться, ну и будет еще один уголок России за рубежом. Я там был дважды. Набережную стали строить явно для туристов, так что с тишиной можно попрощаться. Гомати, как Гомати, ничего в ней такого не плавает ( отходов) , а регулярно идет приливная волна, особенно там, где она впадает в океан ( надо уметь плавать 100 %!).Если хотите переходить ее, идите днем, ночью вода поднимается выше человеческого роста!

Цена номера в таксебегостинице была 350 рупий, но это вне сезона. Народ уважительный, пока нами , слава Богу, не испорчен. Храм прекрасный, тоже нами пока не загажен, и толкаться с людьми не обязательно, можно прийти заранее, можно походить по территории. Рядом Бет-Дварака, тот самый остров, и там развалины храма. Рядом храм Рукмини, чудо архитектуры индуизма, идеальные пропорции. Пожалуйста, не швыряйтесь деньгами , не ведите себя наивно - восторженно и глупо, дорогие преданные, соблюдайте человеческое достоинство и уважайте местных и их обычаи, не злоупотребляйте вниманием и отношением местных преданных, не валите на них свои бытовые проблемы. А то, как в Пури и Вриндаване - набегут наши, потом прости - прощай истинное лицо святого места, не узнаешь в упор. Не скупайте у местных все камешки и стекляшки, что они вам предложат, это китайское барахло, стоит копейки, не развращайте их деньгами !

И НЕ СОБИРАЙТЕ И НЕ УВОЗИТЕ ДВАРАКА - ШИЛЫ ! Поклонение Шилам дает духовный учитель, собирать их самому и держать на кружевной подстилочке дома, совершать вокруг Них ( это Божества !!) различные телодвижения, думая, что поклоняешься - это тама-гуна!Дарить - тоже тама - гуна.

И да, добраться туда непросто, поезда редко, и не отовсюду.

Берегите Дварака - Дхаму!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

Я не стращаю,а информирую.
или у Вас есть сведения,что городская канализация больше не стекает в Гомати?
кстати.если не ошибаюсь прилив в ночное время-в зимний сезон-а летом,он наоборот-днем..
в любом случае можно всегда нанять лодочников,чтоб перевезли на другую сторону..
а уж про осторожность по отношению к местным ужчина-я повторю еще 150 раз,несмотря на Ваше недовольство.Вы эту сторону никогда не увидите-по той простой причине-что Вы не женщина.
Местные например нагло лели в раздевалку- посмотреть на белую.

если преданны етрадициооно поедут на Картику-то конечно таких цен не будет,350 за комнату..Вы же,если не ошибаюсь бывали там в декабре-январе?

Насчет добраться-это уже Вы нагнетаете :smilies: это же не пустыня.и центры бронирования ж/д билетов для иностранцев есть и в Дели,и в Калькутте,и в Ахмедабаде..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщения с переходом на личности удалены. Участникам предупреждение.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Гомати - одна из самых чистых священных рек, в которых мне приходилось омываться. Она прозрачная и спокойная, место впадения в море находится , соответственно, в зоне прилива, и река то мелеет, то становится опасно глубокой, бывает сильная приливная волна, надо уметь плавать, если вы хотите зайти поглубже.

Даже Ганга в Ришикеше несет теперь сточные воды, я не говорю уже про Гангу в зоне городов , про 100% отравленную Ямуну, где я вчера омывался, рядом со змеями, мусором, лежащими на берегу испражнениями и т.д. Мы принимаем омовение в священных реках совсем из других соображений. Мы едем не купаться. Хотя для купания можно и пересечь реку , дойти до моря.

По поводу лодочников и переправы на другой берег в прилив - это стоит 10 рупий, и все равно преданные умудряются экономить , рискуя жизнью за эти копейки, идя вброд, наступая на неизвестно что, лежащее на дне, и пытаясь потом выбраться на крутой противоположный берег. И это удивительно, ведь на фоне общих затрат на поездку в Индию, с перелетом , гостиницами, питанием и шопингом , оно выходит на круг до 100$  в день. Преданные ,опомнитесь , не экономьте на копейках, себе выйдет дороже.

Да, интерес к белым всегда есть, особенно к женщинам и богатеньким, без языка, для местных это - легкая добыча, полу-люди, с которыми можно не считаться, так же , как и они не считаются с местными обычаями и на каждом шагу нарушают все, что можно, и в смысле культуры, и в смысле личного поведения.

НО!

Чем лучше этих индусов наши белые вайшнави, которые на недавнем ( очень успешном духовно и организационно ) фестивале в Анапе на пляже считали возможным раздеваться по самоенемогу, с кантималами на шее. Стыдно было там находиться, причем никакого разделения, все вперемешку, мило беседуя, М и Ж.

Есть фото, один субъект из Маяпура, некто Нитьянанда Махаджан ( будьте с ним осторожны, вайшнави, он бабник) приехал на фестиваль с конкретной целью, и позировал на пляже ( есть фото) на фоне практически голых белых тел. Да, в Индии это невозможно, у нас - пожалуйста!

Наконец, по поводу поездов - их мало, и мне было неудобно добираться, даже из Мумбаи. В хваленых центрах бронирования правда есть окошки для интуристов, но и у них тусуются темные личности, братья - сватья - свояки кассира,и нагло оттесняют нашего брата, лопоча по-своему. Я на таких кричал, при моем возрасте 56 лет и азиатской внешности - помогало. Что будет с теми, кто идет туда без языка , неспособный даже толком заполнить листок требования в кассе - знает только Аллах.

Впрочем , мы в Индию едем не к нему, а к Кришне, в данном случае, Дваракадишу, и уверен, Он позаботится об искренних душах , идущих поклониться ( не оттянуться) Ему, yoga ksema vahami aham.

Ом Аминь Аллах Акбар !

----------

